
Chain of fools: Upgrading through every version of Windows - aidos
http://rasteri.blogspot.ca/2011/03/chain-of-fools-upgrading-through-every.html
======
Theodores
Microsoft should consider including a version of this video on their
forthcoming release of Windows 10 to run during the install process. This
would make for a happy trip down memory lane for the older folks and it would
also show those youngsters out there how much things have improved. The
install would breeze by with this little video to watch, plus, if there were
any niggles, you would think nothing of it as you would be reminded what a
pain it was to install the earlier versions.

The video would also be of great practical benefit to those that had spent the
last few decades locked away in prison, or having been in a coma or having
been in a forced-labour camp in North Korea for all of that time. They could
be quickly brought up to speed and made aware of the many new innovations.

I think that the use of GParted is telling - the Microsoft way is to force a
fresh format of the disk in order to go from FAT16.

Coming soon: similar video of Slackware being installed and upgraded from
version 0.99 to 14.whatever. That's bound to go viral.

~~~
makomk
Actually, Microsoft has a FAT16 to FAT32 converter, which he presumably used
since I don't recall gparted having that ability. Unfortunately, they provide
no way to resize the partition after converting it.

~~~
Theodores
Good point! It's been a while.

------
mgraczyk
That's nothing. I remember a while back the NT 4.0 source code was leaked and
being the devious shit of a teen I was, I downloaded it. I found the source
code to the calculator and reversi, and decided to try to build/run them on
Windows 7 with VS 2010.

It took about 30 minutes to get the calculator working, and about 3 hours to
get reversi working. 14 year old source code (this was in 2010), complete with
a GUI and mouse interaction, forward ported in one night. I was extremely
impressed.

------
krallja
> Can you do the same thing with Mac OS?

Nope. Apple has based Macs on 6 different architectures ["24-bit" 68000,
32-bit 680x0, 32-bit PowerPC, 64-bit PowerPC, x86, x86-64]. Each migration has
had a few years of backward compatibility that was phased out in favor of the
new architecture.

------
supergauntlet
People give microsoft a lot of crap for Windows having a lot of cruft but the
fact that backwards compatibility works as well as it does is incredible.

~~~
BrainInAJar
backwards compatibility is a burden, not a feature.

~~~
BSousa
<Get of my lawn rant>

Tell that to the millions of companies that don't have the money/means to
update their os/stack every year and still rely on software written in the 90s

</Get of my lawn rant>

~~~
BrainInAJar
Yes, that's exactly what I mean. It's a burden which we grudgingly accept, but
it's certainly not a feature. Nobody loves the dentist either, but we need to
go occasionally

------
winestock
sologrrl, your account has been hellbanned. I don't know why, though; your
link is what you claim it to be except that the audio track has been muted by
YouTube because it's a copyrighted Daft Punk song.

~~~
roryokane
If you look at sologrrl’s comments
([https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=sologrrl](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=sologrrl)),
you can see that her last three comments are all dead. She was most likely
banned not for her most recent comment, but for her last few non-dead comments
(which repeatedly criticize Hacker News’s moderation across multiple threads).

~~~
sitkack
So is this like a weird twilight zone episode where if we criticize the higher
powers bad stuff happens? That kinda makes me feel funny.

------
BorisMelnik
interesting that his main complaint was the fact that color schemes did not
import from windows XP and beyond from previous versions.

loved this video, got my dose of nostalgia for the night.

------
rainmaking
Watched, chuckled, now savoring the masochism...

